# Remex Watch



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I do like to write about various watch brands, cheap or expensive, and when it comes to the older quartz models, and some 1970s/early 80s mechanical examples, I sometimes find it difficult to date them exactly. The Watch Forum is fortunately a good place to learn how to date watches, using info and pics supplied by members. Therefore, I wonder if you could help me pin down the maker and date of this Remex quartz:










I have opened up the back and inside was a Swiss Renata "No. 25 battery looking pretty old, and the movement was one I haven't come across before, with a flat copper strip screwed at both ends holding down the battery. The movement bore no country of origin, and merely stated it had no jewels and was unadjusted. Surprisingly perhaps, the watch itself also bears no country of origin on it either

Any help with date, country of origin, and company history would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

A little internet searching comes up with Remex Electronics Ltd of Hong Kong


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Mart, I'll do a bit more searching myself, and hopefully , I can come up with some more info. I trust that other members will also keep an eye open for info on this watch as well.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I was just having a look for a firm of watches I couldn't find and then a reference to the company name turned up on ebay, and I was amazed to find someone selling Remex quartz movements that closely resemble the movement in my Remex watch. These as new movements, are model 6641B N.O.S. examples and they are priced on ebay in the Buy it Now section at $9.99 each. The movements being sold are signed, unlike my example, and they seem to have a date ring function. They also have one jewel, unlike mine, and they originate from Hong Kong. So, thanks Mart, looks like you were correct, and now I just have to date the watch.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

More about Remex

I have just been looking at a somewhat sad thread on Watchuseek for June 2009 whereby a new member found a "Rolex" among his effects and asked the members if it was genuine or or not. When he opened it, he discovered a Remex single-jewelled movement from Hong Kong, but was still unclear about the genuineness of the watch. Of course, the members had to let him down, and after the poor newbie had anounced he would throw it in the bin, the point was made that this was probably a decent movement and would make a half-decent watch. I thought that this would be the end of it but no such luck. In October 2010, the same thing occurrred again and was recorded on "Treasurenet" whereby the movement inside a so-called "Rolex Perpetual Datejust" ladies watch had the lengthy inscription "french movement parts" "remex elecronics ltd. hong kong" "one(1) jewel unadjusted". So another fake Rolex with a Remex Electronics movement.

In my further researches for info on Remex, I have also come across an extraordinary American legal document, that shows just how much time and effort is wasted in deciding minor contentions and writing them all up in legalese. In this document, dated 17 April 1979, we find that a certain Windert Watch Company, Inc. - a Californian corporation with its main premises in New York, that distributes wristwatches, is suing Remex Electronics Ltd., International Precision Time Ltd., and Tele-Art Corporation, all Hong Kong corporations that manufacture watches, as well as Time Products Limited, a British watch distribution company. Windert was suing for lost profits and [punitive damages. However - and this is the whole crux of the document - while Windert had no problem in actually bringing a case against Time Products Limited, because it was a British company and therefore classed as a "foreign state" under the various definitions of that term, there was great debate over whether Hong Kong could, at that time, be classed as a foreign state. I cannot really paraphrapse the whole of this lengthy document, but the outcome was that, ultimately, the only defendent left was the British company Time Products Limited, and Wendert lost his ability to sue the Hong Kong companies, on the grounds that the ultimate decision was that Hong Kong could not be considered a foreign state.


----------



## Lola Parkinson (11 mo ago)

Hello, not a registered member on here yet however your post on the forum has come up while ive been researching a Vintage Services watch i have..It also has Remex Electronics Ltd Hong Kong on the inside of the case.. Although it has Quartz on the dial the movement looks half like an automatic wind movement, then theirs a place for a battery to sit. However the battery size isnt one ive got it seems rather large for a watch i dont think its one ive come across, there wasnt one in the watch to compare to. Any Help info appreciated


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Lola Parkinson said:


> Hello, not a registered member on here yet however your post on the forum has come up while ive been researching a Vintage Services watch i have..It also has Remex Electronics Ltd Hong Kong on the inside of the case.. Although it has Quartz on the dial the movement looks half like an automatic wind movement, then theirs a place for a battery to sit. However the battery size isnt one ive got it seems rather large for a watch i dont think its one ive come across, there wasnt one in the watch to compare to. Any Help info appreciated


 Think we need a picture of the movement and the dial. Can you upload pictures somewhere online like Flickr or https://postimages.org/ then post links here.


----------

